# choosing scroll saw blades



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I just spent a little time online looking at scroll saw blades and can tell right off that I have no idea what I am getting into. Anyone out there in scroll saw land care to share some advice on what a novice scroll saw'er should be looking for in a small blade assortment. I just put an old scroll saw back in shape and now would like to buy some blades that will make it a good experience when cutting different materials and different thicknessesssss.

Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Do you have the manual for the saw? IIRC, many of those needed 6" blades, which are fairly uncommon (5" is more or less the standard). What blades you need (width, tpi, etc…) will be determined by what you are trying to cut.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Sir, Check with Sheila Landry @sheilalandrydesigns.com. She's a pro and shares her knowledge freely. Just a super LJ'er.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

> Do you have the manual for the saw? IIRC, many of those needed 6" blades, which are fairly uncommon (5" is more or less the standard). What blades you need (width, tpi, etc…) will be determined by what you are trying to cut.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


Yes, I think this one does need at least a 6" blade. I cut the ends off a coping saw blade and it works in it. I can access the instructions on one of their 15" saws online. It should be pretty much the same same for most things. I thought maybe I might buy a small pkg of blades with several different 'sizes, teeth, style' in it. Just don't know much about those blades. I could and would cut coping saw blades to use in it if need be.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

> Sir, Check with Sheila Landry @sheilalandrydesigns.com. She s a pro and shares her knowledge freely. Just a super LJ er.
> 
> - Handtooler


Thanks for the suggestion. I think I might have watched a few videos of hers if my memory serves me correctly. Thanks again.
Mike


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Every scrollers has their own favorite blades. For me, in general there are three blade types…plain skip tooth, reverse and ultra reverse. You should try all three types to understand how they cut and feel. In general, the thicker the material, the higher number blade you will use.

I do Intarsia and thicker puzzles. So I am typically cutting 3/4" material and use a #5 or #7 skip tooth blade. You have to figure out what works for you and your saw.

Also, the blades get dull and you should change them when you have to push harder.

Trial and error and experience.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

The photo you posted looks like there is a spring at the top to return the blade upward after each stroke. This is a very old design from back when they were called "Jig Saws". I last used one in the middle 50's. I seem to remember the blades were much heftier than modern ones are. I buy all my scroll saw blades on line but they are plain end 5" blades. Not sure they will work on your saw.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Jim, I think this saw takes a 6" blade. If I have to, I can modify coping blades. That is what I have in it now. I really enjoy using the old saw. It is just plain fun. I'm trying to talk my wife into giving it a go. If I can get some skip tooth or spiral blades, it should make it real fun to cut things out with. I haven't used a scroll/jig saw much so it is something new for me. 
Mike


> The photo you posted looks like there is a spring at the top to return the blade upward after each stroke. This is a very old design from back when they were called "Jig Saws". I last used one in the middle 50 s. I seem to remember the blades were much heftier than modern ones are. I buy all my scroll saw blades on line but they are plain end 5" blades. Not sure they will work on your saw.
> 
> - Jim Finn


----------

